# Question about udders :)



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

So I'm totally the first time mom freaking out here. We brought home a 6 year olds Nigerian doe that should be due 2/24. She's HUGE but I have seen hardly any growth in her udder, and am a bit worried about it. I don't care if she's pregnant or not, as she was purchased to be a friend to our toddler (and is doing a bang up job at that and is super sweet with our other does as well) but is it normal for an open doe to be this big?? She doesn't seem to have a huge appetite either. Normal temp, good gum color, free choice baking soda and mineral, perky attitude. She's also been peeing while laying down the last few days, as her sides are wet. I will most definitely have a vet out if warranted, but nothing seems out of the ordinary. Just a bit worried...mostly about the peeing. I'm afraid she's going to get scalded. TIA!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I would say she looks pregnant, I would check for pregnancy toxemia is she's laying down a lot. You can get keytone strips at the drugstore to check for that.


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

That's a great idea! Will do tomorrow.
She doesn't seem to be laying down a whole lot, just urinating on herself when she does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks pregnant to me! She could possibly fill her udder when she is closer to her due date. 

As for the urine issue... we deal with that and it's frustrating! She doesn't look too bad in the pics, so I'd guess if it's not getting down to the skin - sticky/yucky against the skin she should be okay. We have 2 does that get very nasty and have to get their rear ends washed, clipped, and Vaseline. I posted about it here in this section.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it especially cold where you are? Her face is a bit puffy.
It also appears she has a fishtail. What is the copper content in the minerals? You may need to upgrade.
If pregnant she has quite a ways to go judging by her udder.


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Looks pregnant to me! She could possibly fill her udder when she is closer to her due date.
> 
> As for the urine issue... we deal with that and it's frustrating! She doesn't look too bad in the pics, so I'd guess if it's not getting down to the skin - sticky/yucky against the skin she should be okay. We have 2 does that get very nasty and have to get their rear ends washed, clipped, and Vaseline. I posted about it here in this section.


It's been very unseasonably warm here so I've been able to keep her washed up and slathered in Vaseline. Poor girl, though! I'm afraid she needs a diaper.


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

nancy d said:


> Is it especially cold where you are? Her face is a bit puffy.
> It also appears she has a fishtail. What is the copper content in the minerals? You may need to upgrade.
> If pregnant she has quite a ways to go judging by her udder.


I noticed the fish tail right off and copper bolused her.
We've only had her about two weeks...will have to check the copper content of what I have out for them, I cannot remember the name off the top of my head. She has consumed quite a bit of it, though.

That udder is worrisome to me...it certainly doesn't look any bigger than it did two weeks ago!


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

nancy d said:


> Is it especially cold where you are? Her face is a bit puffy.
> It also appears she has a fishtail. What is the copper content in the minerals? You may need to upgrade.
> If pregnant she has quite a ways to go judging by her udder.


I also noted the puffy face...it's been quite nice here actually!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the look on the face of the black goat in the second picture. She looks like she is thinking "WHY are you taking MY picture?!"


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

One of my does (Chiclets) who just kidded, doesn't udder up noticeably until the last 24 hours. I would keep checking her ligaments - that usually helps me. Good luck!


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

jschies said:


> I love the look on the face of the black goat in the second picture. She looks like she is thinking "WHY are you taking MY picture?!"


She does!!! They are the FUNNIEST goats. We've always had horses, and just gotten into goats in the last year. I think I may like them more than the horses! We have so much fun with them


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> One of my does (Chiclets) who just kidded, doesn't udder up noticeably until the last 24 hours. I would keep checking her ligaments - that usually helps me. Good luck!


Thank you, and I will for sure!


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

Well as a small update, still no bag, but a little bit of discharge this morning. This girl is definitely going to keep me guessing!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Did the previous owner say anything about her being bred? Was she running with a buck? When did you get her?


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Did the previous owner say anything about her being bred? Was she running with a buck? When did you get her?


She was with a buck 9/29 & 10/22. We have had her about 2 weeks


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

Just as a follow up to this, we had a beautiful doeling born this morning (day 148.) 
She had some minor udder changes over the last week, but still not much filling at all. At 830 am she came in for breakfast, udder was still very small. At 11am I walked out to feed lunch, and bam...baby AND udder! I've read a few places that some does don't fill their udder until the last minute, and I'm here to tell you it can happen (and of course on my very first birth, too!)


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I would have guessed she had a small herd in there! 
Adorable baby! Congrats!


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

billiejw89 said:


> I would have guessed she had a small herd in there!
> Adorable baby! Congrats!


Thank you so much!! And haha, me too! Baby was quite large so apparently she was just working on cooking up a big one! So super happy


----------



## whiteclover (Jun 28, 2016)

I have this same issue with a goat due in 9 days, very little udder development. Do you have pic after kidding. Curious if it's nice sized.


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

whiteclover said:


> I have this same issue with a goat due in 9 days, very little udder development. Do you have pic after kidding. Curious if it's nice sized.

















Udder yesterday vs today approximately 9 hours after kidding. She doesn't have a great udder, but we bought her as a friend for my daughter and she was already bred. She'll be just a pet after this baby is weaned


----------



## whiteclover (Jun 28, 2016)

That is a very big change in 9 hrs in the udder department. She is still quite a big girl, like she could still be pregnant.


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

whiteclover said:


> That is a very big change in 9 hrs in the udder department. She is still quite a big girl, like she could still be pregnant.


I think my previous post was confusing...the pictures of her udder are the day prior to kidding vs. 9 hours after kidding, so about 30 hours apart. She is a big girl, but I swear it's all rumen. She's really a good weight everywhere else. She passed a large placenta about an hour after delivery and has been a happy girl since. I bounced her, and felt nothing else and she's having a fit to go out today, and eating like a pig. Baby was just a hair shy of 4lbs, so good size from what I read for a ND...she had plenty of room to grow in there haha!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Jb82683 (Feb 11, 2017)

Also wondering what color we would call her? She's got a little dorsal stripe, too!


----------

